# Busco Beach Aug 20-22



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Heres a vid of myself, Outty 800R on 31s, Rancher 420AT on 31s, and Rancher 420S on 30s in the Gauntlet at Busco. Got some pics too, just got to finish getting them loaded to my photobucket so I can get them up here.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

good vid man. look like the 2nd rancher gt sme water in smewer. tht hole looks alot like the suicide hole down hear at morango swamp ride


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats my kinda hole right there.. sweet video


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea, the 420AT has a Gremlin running around in the electronics right now, it stalled and wouldn't fire back up.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet, looks like y'all had a blast.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like you had fun... Gotta get that gremelin figured out in that 420 AT...


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, had a great time, and suprisingly enough the 420AT and a Hawkeye breaking a rear axle were the only two casualties lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Think we've got the 420AT figured out now, the fuel filter was just about clogged slam up with trash. I think hes gonna replace that and give the whole fuel system a good cleaning, the pump is still pumping fuel without the filter attached so we think thats still good.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man that sure is a sme good water rideing and good trails. i love water like that.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like ot was a good ride, i think i ran up with yall on sat at the main pond, i was talking to Bryan and Ryan right before everyone went to the little island.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> looks like ot was a good ride, i think i ran up with yall on sat at the main pond, i was talking to Bryan and Ryan right before everyone went to the little island.


I saw you pull up too, didn't realize it was you though lol.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats my kind of hole there. Looks like a super fun place to ride.


----------

